# Crufts results 2014



## Freyja

I've started this thread so everyone can post their results in one place. By all means start your own thread on you crufts achievements but also post them here so we can all find them easily.

I'll start it we are going on friday but without a dog so nothing for me this year I'm afraid.


----------



## northnsouth

Excellent..... Good Luck every one.


----------



## BessieDog

Good idea! Must admit I'm quite glad Bess didn't qualify this year - I'd have been (insert appropriate word) myself if I was going. 

Perhaps next year though.....

Can't wait to hear how everyone's getting on - I'm really excited for them!


----------



## northnsouth

BessieDog said:


> Good idea! Must admit I'm quite glad Bess didn't qualify this year - I'd have been (insert appropriate word) myself if I was going.
> 
> Perhaps next year though.....
> 
> Can't wait to hear how everyone's getting on - I'm really excited for them!


Roll on Crufts 2015 then:thumbup:


----------



## Bijou

Just back ....our new kid on the block, 'Kruse' won best puppy dog and his partner in crime 'Hawk' went 2nd in Lmit dog ...a good day ! 

Absolutely shattered now though and just about to finish that first glass of wine ...good luck and have fun to everyone else who'se going to Crufts !


----------



## Flamingoes

Anyone know what day the toys are up? 

Good luck everyone and good idea F xx


----------



## BessieDog

Bijou said:


> Just back ....our new kid on the block, 'Kruse' won best puppy dog and his partner in crime 'Hawk' went 2nd in Lmit dog ...a good day !
> 
> Absolutely shattered now though and just about to finish that first glass of wine ...good luck and have fun to everyone else who'se going to Crufts !


Excellent! Well done! :thumbup:


----------



## Chloef

Flamingoes said:


> Anyone know what day the toys are up?
> 
> Good luck everyone and good idea F xx


Toys are Saturday


----------



## Chloef

Bijou said:


> Just back ....our new kid on the block, 'Kruse' won best puppy dog and his partner in crime 'Hawk' went 2nd in Lmit dog ...a good day !
> 
> Absolutely shattered now though and just about to finish that first glass of wine ...good luck and have fun to everyone else who'se going to Crufts !


great results well done!


----------



## Flamingoes

Chloef said:


> Toys are Saturday


Thanks hen xx

ETA do you know ehn the toy agility starts? Sorry


----------



## Rolosmum

Friends St Bernard came third today. :thumbup:


----------



## Kicksforkills

Well done 

Toy agility starts at 10.30 I'm pretty sure. Pap team are eigth up


----------



## Flamingoes

Kicksforkills said:


> Well done
> 
> Toy agility starts at 10.30 I'm pretty sure. Pap team are eigth up


Thanks hen


----------



## Spellweaver

Well, the border collies didn't do anything, but Tarot won his class (Special Junior) and then went on to take Reserve Best Dog  (ie what would have been the Reserve Ticket if bergies had tickets!) Really pleased with him  The breeder of our three oldest bergies won BOB.

But the real highlight of the day was Gracee's mum, Blax (Caleykiz Rhythm in Black) who won BOB and was shortlisted in the group! :thumbup:

We had a fantastic day and didn't get back until about 10.30 - lots of celebrating needed doing before we left


----------



## MerlinsMum

Bijou said:


> Just back ....our new kid on the block, 'Kruse' won best puppy dog and his partner in crime 'Hawk' went 2nd in Lmit dog ...a good day !


Saw Kruse in the line-up for Best Puppy - gutted he didn't win!


----------



## northnsouth

Well done Spellweaver.:thumbup:...

Wasn't the Rough Collie lovely...


----------



## Bijou

Fab results Spellweaver ! ......I just love Crufts it's the one show that we get to see so many of our breed all together, it gives us a chance to catch up with old friends, meet some new ones, introduce our new pups to the world and see lots of dogs from the continent who could prove ' interesting' when planning future litters. I love the parties at the benches afterwards ( although yesterday we could'nt stay as we had no dog sitter at home for t our other dogs ) and the way the dogs seem to catch the atmosphere and really 'strut their stuff' with extra pride on those green carpets 

I love the way we can compare what each of us is producing, see what traits our stud dogs pass on and see what's 'trending' in the breed. I love the buzz from the public who just want to come and have a cuddle ( with the dogs ! ) meeting up with friends from all over the world and putting faces to face book names, heck I even love the heated discussions on the way home in the van ! .

I'm back again on Saturday doing Discover Dogs with Bijou , Hawk and Kali if you're going then pop by and say "hello" ...if you've never been then GO !!!


----------



## BessieDog

Spellweaver said:


> Well, the border collies didn't do anything, but Tarot won his class (Special Junior) and then went on to take Reserve Best Dog  (ie what would have been the Reserve Ticket if bergies had tickets!) Really pleased with him  The breeder of our three oldest bergies won BOB.
> 
> But the real highlight of the day was Gracee's mum, Blax (Caleykiz Rhythm in Black) who won BOB and was shortlisted in the group! :thumbup:
> 
> We had a fantastic day and didn't get back until about 10.30 - lots of celebrating needed doing before we left


Great result for Tarot! :thumbup1:


----------



## Spellweaver

northnsouth said:


> Well done Spellweaver.:thumbup:...
> 
> Wasn't the Rough Collie lovely...


Thank you  - yeah, the rough collie was gorgeous !



Bijou said:


> Fab results Spellweaver ! ......I just love Crufts it's the one show that we get to see so many of our breed all together, it gives us a chance to catch up with old friends, meet some new ones, introduce our new pups to the world and see lots of dogs from the continent who could prove ' interesting' when planning future litters. I love the parties at the benches afterwards ( although yesterday we could'nt stay as we had no dog sitter at home for t our other dogs ) and the way the dogs seem to catch the atmosphere and really 'strut their stuff' with extra pride on those green carpets
> 
> I love the way we can compare what each of us is producing, see what traits our stud dogs pass on and see what's 'trending' in the breed. I love the buzz from the public who just want to come and have a cuddle ( with the dogs ! ) meeting up with friends from all over the world and putting faces to face book names, heck I even love the heated discussions on the way home in the van ! .
> 
> I'm back again on Saturday doing Discover Dogs with Bijou , Hawk and Kali if you're going then pop by and say "hello" ...if you've never been then GO !!!


Agree 100% Bijou. All of the above is invaluable and only happens at international shows like Crufts - there were Italians, Dutch and Germans (and probably even more internationals) showing border collies - and even in a small breed like bergamascos, we had someone from Sweden. This aspect of Crufts is one that people who don't show, but like to criticise showing, never see or experience.

Well done with Kruse and Hawk!



BessieDog said:


> Great result for Tarot! :thumbup1:


Thank you - we were really pleased with him, even though all he really wanted to do was play with the other dogs, bless him! All credit to his handler (my neice) for handling him so well. This is the first time he's ever beaten his litter brother - and what a place to do it! The judge was really taken with him - she said that he was well constructed with excellent angulation, and predicted a good show careeer for him! :biggrin: His father won BOB too, which was good.


----------



## dexter

am I the only one who hates Crufts here lol??


----------



## Dober

Way to go everyone! Congratulations on all your brilliant results 

Aspen was placed 4th in a strong special junior bitch class.


----------



## Bijou

Aww Dexter ....you'll have to come and share the laughs round the Belgian rings ...you have to have a sense of humour to own a Belgian  !!!


----------



## dexter

Bijou said:


> Aww Dexter ....you'll have to come and share the laughs round the Belgian rings ...you have to have a sense of humour to own a Belgian  !!!


I ache all over for days lol.


----------



## BessieDog

dexter said:


> am I the only one who hates Crufts here lol??


No, you're not. Just in the same way I HATE anything to do with football or cricket and a number of other things.

But this thread is for those who do like it, and more than that, have taken part.

I know you didn't mean to upset anyone, Dexter, but it would be awful if others came on and spoilt this thread with is to celebrate people's successes.

I'm just so envious that I didn't get there this year, but I love hearing the experiences of everyone else.


----------



## Pezant

BessieDog said:


> I'm just so envious that I didn't get there this year, but I love hearing the experiences of everyone else.


You'll be there next year, I know it! Bess is getting better and more mature all the time. Come say hello on Sunday at the ES benches won't you?


----------



## BessieDog

Pezant said:


> You'll be there next year, I know it! Bess is getting better and more mature all the time. Come say hello on Sunday at the ES benches won't you?


Thanks for the vote of confidence! 

What hall are you in?


----------



## Pezant

BessieDog said:


> Thanks for the vote of confidence!
> 
> What hall are you in?


Hall 1, same as Irish I think? I'm pretty sure all the Setters are put together.


----------



## BessieDog

Pezant said:


> Hall 1, same as Irish I think? I'm pretty sure all the Setters are put together.


Hopefully see you there then! Good luck!


----------



## Kicksforkills

Well done all! 

We can't do anything else now but get up and there on time! 

Dexter's groomed, I've been to the hairdressers, got new show clothes, got a new backpack even! 

It's in the hands of fate now


----------



## Barefootgirl

We're coming up tomorrow, Kicksforkills, so I'll be looking out for you. What class is Dexter in?


----------



## Kicksforkills

He's in Junior Dog but might be easier if you say hello when we are on the Papillon DD stand afterwards 

EDIT: I'll be more awake then too


----------



## Freyja

Obviously as we didn't have a dog entered we didn't do anything but we were with the breeder of our whippets and although she didn't do anything with the whippets she did win the bitch CC with her young borzio bitch Sindy.


----------



## Kicksforkills

Well done to Sindy then 

Dexter's breeder was judging Saluki's today


----------



## Freyja

Kicksforkills said:


> Well done to Sindy then
> 
> Dexter's breeder was judging Saluki's today


She binned one of my other friends saluki. He's a nice dog but never seems to do much. She did give another friends bitch a 4th in her class.

I did notice a lovely thing when they were waiting for the referee to judge the BOB whippet. A few weeks ago the whippet world lost one of its oldest and well know breeder Dennis Meakin of Oakbark whippets. He judged every were but was never invited to judge at crufts. He always sat at the end of the front row of chairs nearest to the judges table. On that chair they placed a photograph of Nev with a couple of his dogs and his walking stick. It bought a tear to my eye when I saw this what a lovely way to honour a lovely and well respected man.


----------



## Tigerneko

Mabel didn't do anything this time, not even a VHC! The judge was looking and looking and looking at her, she came back and looked over her twice (before awarding any places) so I thought she was in with a really good chance - but one by one she picked her 1st, 2nd, 3rd, reserve and VHC - each time she came and looked at Mabel again before awarding the place to someone else, it was so frustrating! But the class was pretty strong and Mabel moved and stood to her best so we're not disappointed, as long as Mabel doesn't play up we're happy whether we win or lose, after all it is only one persons' opinion - the next person may award her 1st place, you never know.

She did however, go down an absolute storm on Discover Dogs - she had her hat on (which you can see in my signature) and literally everyone was taking photos of her - it took us over 2 hours to get out of hall 3 because of the amount of people who stopped her!

We also got stopped on Thursday by an official KC/Crufts photographer who asked if I could get myself a matching yellow hat and that he'd come and find us on the Friday.... I thought i'd not see him again but came armed with a yellow beany hat on Friday... it got to about 11:30 and no sign of him (after he mentioned something about seeing us at 8:30am) so I presumed he'd forgotten, so we went off shopping and when we got back to our bench, he'd left his card & phone number on top of our crate, so I rang him and he turned up 10 minutes later and took some amazing photos of me and Mabel in our matching yellow hats - apparently the Daily Express wanted a few fun photos from across the 4 days at Crufts, he said he really liked how they'd come out and was gonna push the paper to use them!

I dunno if I want to see them used or not! It was fun having them taken but I think i'll be mortified if they end up in one of the national papers LOL


----------



## Freyja

Tigerneko said:


> Mabel didn't do anything this time, not even a VHC! The judge was looking and looking and looking at her, she came back and looked over her twice (before awarding any places) so I thought she was in with a really good chance - but one by one she picked her 1st, 2nd, 3rd, reserve and VHC - each time she came and looked at Mabel again before awarding the place to someone else, it was so frustrating! But the class was pretty strong and Mabel moved and stood to her best so we're not disappointed, as long as Mabel doesn't play up we're happy whether we win or lose, after all it is only one persons' opinion - the next person may award her 1st place, you never know.
> 
> She did however, go down an absolute storm on Discover Dogs - she had her hat on (which you can see in my signature) and literally everyone was taking photos of her - it took us over 2 hours to get out of hall 3 because of the amount of people who stopped her!
> 
> We also got stopped on Thursday by an official KC/Crufts photographer who asked if I could get myself a matching yellow hat and that he'd come and find us on the Friday.... I thought i'd not see him again but came armed with a yellow beany hat on Friday... it got to about 11:30 and no sign of him (after he mentioned something about seeing us at 8:30am) so I presumed he'd forgotten, so we went off shopping and when we got back to our bench, he'd left his card & phone number on top of our crate, so I rang him and he turned up 10 minutes later and took some amazing photos of me and Mabel in our matching yellow hats - apparently the Daily Express wanted a few fun photos from across the 4 days at Crufts, he said he really liked how they'd come out and was gonna push the paper to use them!
> 
> I dunno if I want to see them used or not! It was fun having them taken but I think i'll be mortified if they end up in one of the national papers LOL


My OH went outside with our friend and she still had her CC rosette pinned to her top when a photographer stopped her from an irish show dog magazine. She knew our breeder and so asked for a photo for the magazine. OH stepped aside but the photographer insisted he be in the photo then asked all his details and our kennel name so that it could go in the write up. To say he was embarrased would be an understatement he hates having his photo taken at the best of times but then to find it would be going in a show dog magazine to be seen all over Ireland. The breeder said that would start the tongues wagging in Ireland


----------



## BessieDog

Tigerneko said:


> Mabel didn't do anything this time, not even a VHC! The judge was looking and looking and looking at her, she came back and looked over her twice (before awarding any places) so I thought she was in with a really good chance - but one by one she picked her 1st, 2nd, 3rd, reserve and VHC - each time she came and looked at Mabel again before awarding the place to someone else, it was so frustrating! But the class was pretty strong and Mabel moved and stood to her best so we're not disappointed, as long as Mabel doesn't play up we're happy whether we win or lose, after all it is only one persons' opinion - the next person may award her 1st place, you never know.
> 
> She did however, go down an absolute storm on Discover Dogs - she had her hat on (which you can see in my signature) and literally everyone was taking photos of her - it took us over 2 hours to get out of hall 3 because of the amount of people who stopped her!
> 
> We also got stopped on Thursday by an official KC/Crufts photographer who asked if I could get myself a matching yellow hat and that he'd come and find us on the Friday.... I thought i'd not see him again but came armed with a yellow beany hat on Friday... it got to about 11:30 and no sign of him (after he mentioned something about seeing us at 8:30am) so I presumed he'd forgotten, so we went off shopping and when we got back to our bench, he'd left his card & phone number on top of our crate, so I rang him and he turned up 10 minutes later and took some amazing photos of me and Mabel in our matching yellow hats - apparently the Daily Express wanted a few fun photos from across the 4 days at Crufts, he said he really liked how they'd come out and was gonna push the paper to use them!
> 
> I dunno if I want to see them used or not! It was fun having them taken but I think i'll be mortified if they end up in one of the national papers LOL


Ahwwww. Shame you weren't placed. But as you say, another day, another judge.

Have you got one of the 'pro' pics of you and Mabel that you can share?


----------



## Kicksforkills

18 in our class so we went unplaced. Lots of the top kennels in it of course 

Looking at the other breeds being a bit jealous where the same class has 6 or 4 entries -and not rare breeds either!

Oh well.

Really enjoyed doing the DD stand. Will put my name down again for sure 

Not so sure about showing in conformation at Crufts again -at least until Dexter's fully grown in his coat and fringing.


----------



## pearltheplank

I had Storm there today and he took 2nd in PG. As his last show was his qualifier at Leeds last summer, I was very chuffed with him


----------



## 3dogs2cats

pearltheplank said:


> I had Storm there today and he took 2nd in PG. As his last show was his qualifier at Leeds last summer, I was very chuffed with him


Congratulations :thumbup:


----------



## Rosie64

No Dexter you are not the only one who hates crufts i personally do not like animal shows of any kind but that is just my personal opinion as many many do like it and like to discuss their wins and failures with other like minded people which is after all what this thread is all about


----------



## Barefootgirl

Well done pearltheplank! Dexter, we seemed to spend all our time either shopping, hanging out at the WFT stand or getting into the bl**dy arena, so we never made it as far as the Papillons, I'm so sorry! Bad luck on not getting placed, but that's no shame in such a huge class. I can't imagine being in a class of 18, that's insane.


----------



## Freyja

Kicksforkills said:


> 18 in our class so we went unplaced. Lots of the top kennels in it of course
> 
> Looking at the other breeds being a bit jealous where the same class has 6 or 4 entries -and not rare breeds either!
> 
> Oh well.
> 
> Really enjoyed doing the DD stand. Will put my name down again for sure
> 
> Not so sure about showing in conformation at Crufts again -at least until Dexter's fully grown in his coat and fringing.


I know what you mean about class sizes in whippets the are horrendously big classes. I looked at the class sizes for veteran dog 22 and veteran bitch 25. It is not unknown for whippet classes to have more than 30 entries. Even the inbetween classes like graduate and under graduate are well filled.


----------



## BessieDog

My friend won the BCC with a pointer she bred today!!


----------



## BessieDog

And Gill, who handles Bess for me sometimes got Best of Breed with her Brittany!


----------



## MrRustyRead

Is it just me or did they just show the toy poodle in their video of the contenders for BIS instead of the standard on tv?


----------



## Kicksforkills

Noticed that the American Cocker in the group is from the same kennel as the poodle.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

We didn't make the cut I'm afraid, our class was taken by a lovely chesapeake who moved beautifully. Fingers crossed we'll be there next year and make a better year of it


----------



## Dog Springs

The small agility team I was in won the semi-final in the morning on Saturday  We didn't manage the same in the final unfortunately - still the fastest times but doesn't count for anything if you're not clear! Was a brilliant experience though.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Kicksforkills said:


> Noticed that the American Cocker in the group is from the same kennel as the poodle.


They have quite a few breeds, even tried flatties for a while


----------



## Pezant

Nothing for us today, but with stiff competition in a class of 17 it was always going to be a rather massive leap anyway! Some stunning dogs in the ring for sure, do love getting to spend days surrounded by my very favourite breed.


----------



## vet-2-b

Have to say after going to crufts I'm glad the breed I have is on the small size. I think there was 60/70 dogs there and it still took the judge about 2 hours! Hate to think of the waiting around for some of the huge classes, especially if your second into the ring!


----------



## MrRustyRead

vet-2-b said:


> Have to say after going to crufts I'm glad the breed I have is on the small size. I think there was 60/70 dogs there and it still took the judge about 2 hours! Hate to think of the waiting around for some of the huge classes, especially if your second into the ring!


We sat through the Group judging on Thursday, I didnt realise how long it went on for as id only ever seen it on tv. There is no way i could of sat through the Gundog one, i think id of lost all feeling in my legs.


----------



## northnsouth

vet-2-b said:


> Have to say after going to crufts I'm glad the breed I have is on the small size. I think there was 60/70 dogs there and it still took the judge about 2 hours! Hate to think of the waiting around for some of the huge classes, especially if your second into the ring!


I have often wondered about the value of the carriage/pushchair type things for little dogs,but having witnessed the crowds some people have to get through with their dogsfirsthand, it makes a lot of sense..


----------



## moggiemum

congrats to everyone who won and better luck next time for others , i loved going to crufts many moons ago with my boss toy papillion irish kennels


----------



## Spellweaver

dexter said:


> I ache all over for days lol.


Pretty much like I am at the moment! Loved every minute of it though - so much going on all the time.

I think some people have misinterpeted your comment about not liking Crufts  I took it to mean that you didn't like the venue as an exhibitor - lots of exhibitors don't like the actual venue because the car parks are far away, it's expensive to park, the halls are designed for visitors rather than exhibitors, you have to stay until 4pm even if you have been judged by 10am, and there is no other champ show where you get visitors wandering around the benching area like you do at Crufts.



vet-2-b said:


> Have to say after going to crufts I'm glad the breed I have is on the small size. I think there was 60/70 dogs there and it still took the judge about 2 hours! Hate to think of the waiting around for some of the huge classes, especially if your second into the ring!


We went from the sublime to the ridiculous with our two breeds - the border collies were in two rings, were showing all day, and were finished by about 5-ish. The bergies were last in their ring and didn't even go into the ring until almost 6pm!!! Reyna just made it down to the BIS ring to do her lap of honour with Jude before the pastoral group started - if the working group had not been judged first she would have missed it.



MrRustyRead said:


> We sat through the Group judging on Thursday, I didnt realise how long it went on for as id only ever seen it on tv. There is no way i could of sat through the Gundog one, i think id of lost all feeling in my legs.


Funny you sould say that. The BIS program started at 4.55 and was scheduled to finish at 9pm - and I was wondering how on earth I'd manage to sit thorugh all that - but the time just flew!

Anyway, congratulations to all who showed and all who won - and for those who didn't win (including me with the border collies ) just remember - to get to Crufts is a fantastic achievement in itself, and no matter which 7 dogs end up in the BIS ring, you always take the best dogs in the show home with you! :thumbsup:

Looking forward to next year, everyone?


----------



## Pezant

Spellweaver said:


> Anyway, congratulations to all who showed and all who won - and for those who didn't win (including me with the border collies ) just remember - to get to Crufts is a fantastic achievement in itself, and no matter which 7 dogs end up in the BIS ring, you always take the best dogs in the show home with you! :thumbsup:
> 
> Looking forward to next year, everyone?


So true - just qualifying is amazing, and easy to forget when you don't get placed. In our class there were over twice as many dogs chucked out as ones who got cards, so that's stiff competition!

Looking forward to getting back on the summer circuit and having a go at getting in next year.


----------



## MrRustyRead

Next year I could be there with Jaxon


----------



## dexter

BessieDog said:


> No, you're not. Just in the same way I HATE anything to do with football or cricket and a number of other things.
> 
> But this thread is for those who do like it, and more than that, have taken part.
> 
> I know you didn't mean to upset anyone, Dexter, but it would be awful if others came on and spoilt this thread with is to celebrate people's successes.
> 
> I'm just so envious that I didn't get there this year, but I love hearing the experiences of everyone else.


Crikey hides wont post again on a show thread, it was meant to be alight hearted comment !


----------



## Born to Boogie

dexter said:


> Crikey hides wont post again on a show thread, it was meant to be alight hearted comment !


I'm with you :thumbup1:
Love being there, the atmosphere, the green-green-green carpet, meeting the GP who have such pride and love for their Samis, past and present  
Hate the crowds, having to leave The Bear on the bench, the early start and late finish, the small children with ice cream and sticky, inquisitive fingers


----------



## emmaviolet

Well done to everyone on their great results!



dexter said:


> Crikey hides wont post again on a show thread, it was meant to be alight hearted comment !


I thought it quite obvious what you meant. You love showing your beauties and you are passionate about it too.

I didn't think you was trying to ruin anything. When I competed in dance there was certain places I just didn't enjoy like others, maybe certain things just weren't as good or the place was too small/big. I'm sure everyone is entitled to say how they feel. I have heard people who have done well at crufts say on the whole they don't like it as it's too big.


----------



## BessieDog

dexter said:


> Crikey hides wont post again on a show thread, it was meant to be alight hearted comment !


I presumed that you didn't mean it quite the way it came over (as I put in my response), but I did think there were some people who might have seen your post and thought Ya hay! A Crufts bashing thread and ruined it for everyone.

As it is, PF seems relatively free from the Crufts bashing this year. Or have I missed something?


----------



## Spellweaver

BessieDog said:


> I presumed that you didn't mean it quite the way it came over (as I put in my response), but I did think there were some people who might have seen your post and thought Ya hay! A Crufts bashing thread and ruined it for everyone.
> 
> As it is, PF seems relatively free from the Crufts bashing this year. Or have I missed something?


SShhhhh!


----------



## BessieDog

Spellweaver said:


> SShhhhh!


they'll have forgotten it already!


----------



## Spellweaver

BessieDog said:


> they'll have forgotten it already!


We can but hope


----------



## dexter

Born to Boogie said:


> I'm with you :thumbup1:
> Love being there, the atmosphere, the green-green-green carpet, meeting the GP who have such pride and love for their Samis, past and present
> Hate the crowds, having to leave The Bear on the bench, the early start and late finish, the small children with ice cream and sticky, inquisitive fingers


maybe getting my sammie . watch this space


----------



## emmaviolet

dexter said:


> maybe getting my sammie . watch this space


Oh wow!!!

I'm so jealous!!!


----------



## Flamingoes

northnsouth said:


> I have often wondered about the value of the carriage/pushchair type things for little dogs,but having witnessed the crowds some people have to get through with their dogsfirsthand, it makes a lot of sense..


Just.

No 

We go to the Quayside market on a Sunday and it's always heaving but I just watch where we're walking.

If I tried to put him in a stroller he'd re-home himself :lol:

He has 4, health tested and perfectly good legs


----------



## Barefootgirl

Spellweaver said:


> lots of exhibitors don't like the actual venue because the car parks are far away, it's expensive to park, the halls are designed for visitors rather than exhibitors, you have to stay until 4pm even if you have been judged by 10am, and *there is no other champ show where you get visitors wandering around the benching area like you do at Crufts*.


I found that most bizarre, actually, and not very secure. I would be very very unhappy to leave my dog on its bench at Crufts even for a minute - if you are on your own exhibiting, how on earth do you even go for a wee? I suppose you could ask a favour of the exhibitors next to you, but its still a big gamble (in my eyes). I don't think anyone could steal a dog, because the stewards seemed very alert at the doors, but anyone could walk past and tamper with the dogs, feed them a sausage or something.

That said, I'd jsut like to say a huge well done to the winner of the Junior handling competition, Colton O'Shea from Canada. It was a really long day for the juniors, as their first event was at 8.30am, weren't back in the ring until almost 6pm, and they all performed brilliantly. It was a shame for Will, would have liked him to take the title on home turf, but Colton was very good.


----------



## Pezant

Barefootgirl said:


> I found that most bizarre, actually, and not very secure. I would be very very unhappy to leave my dog on its bench at Crufts even for a minute - if you are on your own exhibiting, how on earth do you even go for a wee? I suppose you could ask a favour of the exhibitors next to you, but its still a big gamble (in my eyes). I don't think anyone could steal a dog, because the stewards seemed very alert at the doors, but anyone could walk past and tamper with the dogs, feed them a sausage or something.


There are always lots of other competitors staying around the benches and keep a general eye out for what's going on, but I guess some people are just ridiculously relaxed about their dog. We stayed with Henry constantly or brought him on wanders around with us, but most of the two dogs either side of us stayed on their bench alone and slept while the owners watched the classes for most of the day. I'd be fine with leaving Henry for two minutes to go to the loo and just asking someone next door to keep a quick eye on him, but I couldn't have left him for two or three hours like they did.


----------



## Spellweaver

dexter said:


> maybe getting my sammie . watch this space


Ooooh!!!! Watching!!!!! Excited!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Flamingoes

dexter said:


> maybe getting my sammie . watch this space


What is it you people don't understand about the word 'Pom'


----------



## Born to Boogie

dexter said:


> maybe getting my sammie . watch this space


OOoo  Exciting 
Is she in whelp, then?
Looking forward to meeting you and your Baby Bear, later in the year


----------



## Born to Boogie

Barefootgirl said:


> I found that most bizarre, actually, and not very secure. I would be very very unhappy to leave my dog on its bench at Crufts even for a minute - if you are on your own exhibiting, how on earth do you even go for a wee? I suppose you could ask a favour of the exhibitors next to you, but its still a big gamble (in my eyes). I don't think anyone could steal a dog, because the stewards seemed very alert at the doors, but anyone could walk past and tamper with the dogs, feed them a sausage or something.


Very quick toilet trips and no shopping


----------



## MerlinsMum

Barefootgirl said:


> - if you are on your own exhibiting, how on earth do you even go for a wee?


Large blanket and a She-Wee, maybe?


----------



## Pezant

MerlinsMum said:


> Large blanket and a She-Wee, maybe?


EwwwWWWwwwwww! :001_tongue:


----------



## dexter

MerlinsMum said:


> Large blanket and a She-Wee, maybe?


you an expert on them then  lol


----------



## dexter

we're lucky loo right by dog ring


----------



## Spellweaver

Barefootgirl said:


> I found that most bizarre, actually, and not very secure. I would be very very unhappy to leave my dog on its bench at Crufts even for a minute - if you are on your own exhibiting, how on earth do you even go for a wee? I suppose you could ask a favour of the exhibitors next to you, but its still a big gamble (in my eyes). I don't think anyone could steal a dog, because the stewards seemed very alert at the doors, but anyone could walk past and tamper with the dogs, feed them a sausage or something.


In a breed - even one as numerically large as the border collie - most people know everyone else; you may be in the ring (or going to the toilet or, in our case, going into Hall 4 to see what's happening in the bergie ring) but others will be around the benches, keeping an eye on everything and looking out for everyone else's dogs. And the few that aren't known are conspicous by their "strangerness" and still get looked out for - eg 
"Who's dog is barking?" 
"Oh, it's that Italian bloke's"
"I'll just make sure they're ok"



Barefootgirl said:


> That said, I'd jsut like to say a huge well done to the winner of the Junior handling competition, Colton O'Shea from Canada. It was a really long day for the juniors, as their first event was at 8.30am, weren't back in the ring until almost 6pm, and they all performed brilliantly. It was a shame for Will, would have liked him to take the title on home turf, but Colton was very good.


I think the international junior handlers are marvellous. When you think how young they are; and that they are in a strange country where they probably don't even speak the language, are given a dog they have never met before, and then they perform so professionally - well, my hat goes off to them in admiration. :thumbsup:


----------

